# Using LGO



## threebees (Mar 30, 2015)

Ooh, following. My lemongrass oil showed up in the mail today; can't wait to set my first swarm traps.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

The baggie will just lay there on the bottom. Remember, the bees are only in the swarm trap for a week or two, then you move them to a hive. If you have a bait hive, they will probably chew it up and remove it over time like they do the rubber bands you use to hold cut out comb on a frame.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

A few drops on the bottom board.


----------



## VickyLynn (Jun 20, 2011)

Or pin the cotton ball onto the side of the trap with a thumb tack.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

A friend soaks tasting sticks in LGO and puts them on the bottom board. That makes them removable and reusable.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I use a snack size baggie on the tap bars and zip it up, it retains the scent for the season. 

Over time the bees will chew some, proplis a little and remove some, for the most part the baggie is in one piece.


----------

